# Is she big for a female?



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

I keep reading over the height/weight charts and comparing them to Heidi. She is just two days past 14 weeks, and weighs 36 pounds and is 20". Is this an unusually large female, or within the range for females of her age? She comes from the Royalair line of large boned shepherds.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know what the average is but I can say that if she is from Royalair she will most likely be larger than the standard. Their dogs tend to be very large.
I would love to see photos of her if you have any!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

She sounds pretty big, my girl is barely going to be within standard when she is an adult and she is 40 lbs and 20" at 20 weeks. I believe she was smaller than your girl at 14 weeks. Post pictures =).


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow 20" at 3.5 months old... just wondering if you measured her right from floor to top of shoulder blade when she is in a standing position?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I measured from the floor to the top of her shoulder blades while standing. I will post pics here in a little bit.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you feeding her? Just wondering because my friend had a 5 month old male rotty (he's about 9 months now) that weighed something like 70+ pounds. He was huge at that age and was growing wayyyyyyyyyy too fast and developed pano because of the food he was eating.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

She is eating about 4 cups of Innova Large Breed Puppy per day.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ahhh innova... i've got my 8 month old on the innova adult. When do you plan on changing to the adult food? I'm just a little hesitant to feed large breed puppy food because of what happened to my friends dog. It grew too fast and now he's always limping, taking meds, crys when going down the steps... basically pano. I'm not sure if hes still on it, but he had to be switched to senior food to slow his growth. I'm no expert, but from what i've read, slow growth is best for dogs with a history of joint problems like ours.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

My understanding is that Large Breed puppy food is designed for that exact purpose, to prevent accelerated growth of large breed puppies. Most puppy foods contain levels of protein and calcium that are too high for a large breed puppy, which is why the recommend to use this type of food for large breeds such as ours. In fact, i had originally planned to start her on Innova Evo, but learned that even Innova themselves recommends starting on a large breed puppy food, then switching to Evo (or any other grain-free) at around 12-months, depending on the individual dog. I plan on waiting until she has completed her vertical growth before switching foods.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Like i said, no expert lol, but it looks like we have the same plan. As soon as she's done growing, I'm switching mine over to the Innova Evo or some type of grainless too. Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Pictures! 

Just weighed her, and she is 37 lbs. 

In this first one, it is hard to see, but right across the top of her back is 20". She might actually be 19.5", but it was hard to keep her still!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

awww she is sweet. She is a bigger girl but she looks pretty well proportioned. My girl is 14 weeks old too..and weighs 28 lbs. I dont remember how tall they said she was but she is actually the smallest of her litter. I think this may be due to the fact she has been pretty sick a few times so far in her puppyhood. Due to vaccination reactions.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i read on dogfoodanalysis.com that Innova large breed puppy is good but that is does not contain enough meat they reccommend addind meat..... I am putting Jack on it he gets wet also but after this bag he will get innova adult and then when he is grown the evo....'

Your Dog is beautiful
Mine is almost 6 months adn is only 22 inches adn he is a boy LOL


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't worry that much, yes, she's bigger than average, but not a giant yet. 

These are the sizes I have from the chart for 3 months old females
- 19,00
- 16,50

And these are for 4 months old.
- 19,00
- 20,50
- 18,50
- 19,00
- 18,00
- 20,00
- 20,50
- 20,00
- 20,00

She could just be in the middle of a growth spur.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Count Brunoi read on dogfoodanalysis.com that Innova large breed puppy is good but that is does not contain enough meat they reccommend addind meat..... I am putting Jack on it he gets wet also but after this bag he will get innova adult and then when he is grown the evo....'
> 
> Your Dog is beautiful
> Mine is almost 6 months adn is only 22 inches adn he is a boy LOL


I just recently started adding about a 1/3 of a can of Wellness 95% meat to her dry Innova. I am switching back and forth between salmon and beef, since her food is turkey/chicken. She loves it!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She's a lovely girl! Those expressions are priceless.

Catu, I sent you a PM.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Correction...TN_3, I sent you a PM. I'm too tired to read & I couldn't find the edit button.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Awww she's pretty! She looks a lot like the other Royalair dogs I've seen (similar head/face).


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

As she is cute, and yes wow she is big too for that age.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Just for comparison, my girl is 14 wks old and weights 25lbs. Not sure how tall she is, this is going to tempt me into digging up the tape measure...


----------



## msm10301 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi TN_3,
Our puppy Ava just turned 14 weeks today. She is 18" at the shoulder blade and weighs 35#. We noticed at week 12 that she was growing pretty quickly and cut her food down to 3 cups a day from 3-3/4. We are feeding Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy. Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is Royalair breeding over-sized Shepherds??


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadis Royalair breeding over-sized Shepherds??


Yes they are. They have been discussed on this forum more than a few times.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi is 7 months old , weighed in @ 60# last week and is almost 26" at the shoulders!! She is a long legged coyote )))))) Hopefully she won't get any taller








diane


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just an update on Heidi and her growth. 

As of 18 weeks, she is 21.5" and 50 lbs.


----------

